
A Teacher Is Fired over a Topless Selfie, Stirring a Debate over Gender Equity - 1PlayerOne
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/03/nyregion/teacher-selfie.html
======
dahdum
She’s the victim, not the culprit in the distribution of that photo.

~~~
1PlayerOne
Yes, the topless photo was send to a lover who is the most likely culprit for
exposing it to the world; assuming her phone was not hacked and the phone
taken off her phone.

The principal faulted her judgment on taking and sending the topless selfie to
her lover. The defense is that in this day and age, punishing her for a
topless selfie is no longer advisable since the cultural norm has moved for
equality of exposure of nipples between men and women. Apparently, the
cultural change did not reach the principal.

------
nojvek
We using real names and shaming victims? Wow. Media, Thanks.

~~~
1PlayerOne
Well, she has nothing to hide, ;-)

